# Lancer une application automator



## titigrou (23 Octobre 2016)

Hello,

J'aimerai faire la chose suivante:
Lorsque je fait glisser un fichier dans un dossier appelé AB, lancer une application avec ce fichier AB en entrée de l'application.
J'ai regardé avec Automator, mais j'ai pas trop compris comment faire!
Quelqu'un a une idée?

Antoine


----------



## titigrou (23 Octobre 2016)

Du coup, j'ai oublié de préciser, j'ai mis "Obtenir les éléments du finder indiqués" et "Lancer l'application" mais ensuite ça ne prends pas le fichier que j'ai glissé dans le dossier en entrée de l'application!


----------

